# how about those lakers?



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn 22 year old tony p..taking you guys to the cleaners..i wonder if shaq knows how to spell









what are guys thoughts on shaqs dad steppin in and calling kobe a ball hog?







..


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Tony Parker is so underrated :nod: GO PISTONS


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am loven this!!!

Where are all the Laker fans now?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Im right here







, And we def. suck right now .......








We are getting worked by a 21 year old ...







He is a good player ..
So flame on ...........:laugh: 
San Antonio is Tough ...
Hopefully we dont get swept....:laugh:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

im not a laker fan but i still think they can win the series yall makin a big deal out of nothing all san antonio did was keep home court advantage like theyre supposed to duh!!!!!! now if they win 1 in l.a then its a problem


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I think antonio will win the series, And meet up with detroit in the finals. If prince can do what he did the last 3 games, It will be a hell of a series. Detroit has every coaches dream duo down low. Ben, And Rashid wallis. I bet orlando still regrets sending ben here for a guy that hasn't played in the last year.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i'm still here.

Spurs are heavy favorites in the series.... they are suppose to win.

it's up to the Lakers to do what they have to do and defend on there home turf... take 2 in LA and you have yourself a Series.

I have not lost hope and i still predicted Lakers in 6.

The series is all about adjustment and the lakers played better yesterday than the last game.

Transition defense is what they really need to work on.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

The Spurs are far to fast for the lakers. Duncan and Nesterovic get up and down the court as good as anyone. And Parker is one of the fastest pg in the game.







BYE BYE LAKERS


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> im not a laker fan but i still think they can win the series yall makin a big deal out of nothing all san antonio did was keep home court advantage like theyre supposed to duh!!!!!! now if they win 1 in l.a then its a problem


 how about those bucs?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

how about those pistons??


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

The laker will take it :nod: Just watch and see. LAKERS all the way baby


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Lakers will do fine if payton will actually contribute. Last year, spurs were up 2-0 when they had homecourt...lakers came back and tied it up only to lose it eventually. Lakers are just getting beaten, but the refs were biased...kobe w/ 2 free throws? We'll win the next two sunday and tuesday.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

diddye said:


> but the refs were biased...kobe w/ 2 free throws? We'll win the next two sunday and tuesday.


 Laker fans crack me up. Shaq gets away with more physical play than anyone in the history of the game...but when the refs let both teams play...they whine like little babies. Shaq didnt get his first foul until 8 minutes left in the 4th







but laker fans still complain about the refs....typical. Im not talking about all the laker fans, just the whinny ones!!


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

I agree grosse gurke







Shaq gets away with murder most the time


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Shaq is being double teamed and practically beat up... if anything they should start handing out double fouls.

He doesn't get and 1's.... he get's and 5's.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > but the refs were biased...kobe w/ 2 free throws? We'll win the next two sunday and tuesday.
> ...


 I'm not one to complain, but I totally disagree with what you just said. Shaq gets fouled in almost every single play, but they don't call it. He takes so much abuse, it's not even funny. Just because he's big doesn't mean they shouldn't call the foul.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

As I predicted before the series even started, San Antonio gives the Lakers a hard time. They have much better defense (#1 next to detroit in points allowed per game) and they have more depth. LA needs a win at home in order to stay alive or else it's "gone fishing" time.

And what about those wolves fans?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > but the refs were biased...kobe w/ 2 free throws? We'll win the next two sunday and tuesday.
> ...


 Please pay attention to the game....shaq got his FIRST foul w/ 3:35 left in the first quarter...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/gamelog?gameId=240505024

and ended up w/ 4 personal fouls total.

Shaq dishes out the most physical abuse, but also takes in the most...hmmm..lets see, teams face him max four times a year? But shaq gets beaten up 82 games. Which side is taking more punishment? Seems to me shaq gets the shorter end of the stick.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> Please pay attention to the game....shaq got his FIRST foul w/ 3:35 left in the first quarter...


Oh...I swear they said it was his first foul...oh well, I was off and on until the 4th quarter.



> 'm not one to complain, but I totally disagree with what you just said. Shaq gets fouled in almost every single play, but they don't call it. He takes so much abuse, it's not even funny. Just because he's big doesn't mean they shouldn't call the foul.


I dont agree that he gets fouled in almost every play, but he does get fouled a lot, maybe if he learned how to make a free throw this trend would stop. But, he does get a lot of leeway on offence and defense when it comes to his play. He runs over people all the time, using his size to just bull over other players....and he is rarely called for it. He could be a much better player is he was made to play with some finness instead of letting him run people over.



> Shaq dishes out the most physical abuse, but also takes in the most...hmmm..lets see, teams face him max four times a year? But shaq gets beaten up 82 games. Which side is taking more punishment? Seems to me shaq gets the shorter end of the stick.


You think he takes as much abuse as he gives? Not even close. And what...the players around the league only play hard and physical against Shaq? That makes no sense at all.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I am not saying shaq takes as much abuse as he gives. I'd say he takes MORE then he gives. Listen to any commentator, shaq is the hardest player to officiate. I live in LA and watch 90% of the laker games. I see the abuse he takes day in day out. Remember hack a shaq? He has 3-4 guys slapping at him to commit a foul. I personally dont have as much patience as that guy. He may be 340 lbs, but a hit is still a hit and is gonna hurt no matter how big you are. The refs are calling a lot more offensive fouls then in the past 3-4 years on him. YOu are taught when you foul a person, you foul him hard enough to guarantee him not making the shot. W/ shaq, that means full on blows.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Shaq is the most dominant center in the NBA, who can guard him one on one?

He makes his free throws when they count. (in which i think they always count)


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Shaq is the most dominant center in the NBA, who can guard him one on one?


 I know Yao can...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

It is pretty grim here in SoCal. It is not just that the lakers lost two in San Antonio, that just means they didn't steal homecourt. What worries everybody is how they lost. At no point in the two games did our offense actually work, not just peform, I mean at the times it actually was performing it wasn't effective. That is bad. Our defense is confused and out of rythm and that causes the rest of our game to fall apart. These issues were present last series but San Antonio's defense and fine play just magnifiy them now and make them very obvious. But the playoffs is about adjustments and hopefully Phil can do just that. Of course the players need to get hot( frigg'n Devon George). We will see.

And I agree that Shaq gets hammered more than anybody else. Consider any other power big man in the league. Very rarely do they get intentionally fouled when they catch the ball near the hoop. Or do they get drapped on or shoved without getting calls( these fouls should be flagrant-2 foul on players who do this to Shaq because they aren't making a play on the ball or part of the play, they are just intentionally fouling, but is never called that way because. . . .?). I'm not saying Shaq never fouls, he does. The thing is this. Every move he does, every other big man in the league does. It may be a foul or not, but it is called a foul on Shaq because he is huge but rarely called on anybody else. So also, a lot of fouls that would be given to smaller big men are not given to Shaq again because he is huge and I guess the officials think it's less of a foul because he's big?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..shaq gets fouled...WHO CARES...not like he can make it anyways..whats his percentage on the free throw 33%..lol..play the game..as the commerical reads.."I SEE NO BLOOD"basketball is a contact sport if you going to cry over ticy-tac fouls go play golf.. if the calls didn't go there way then whats the point of calling it HOME FIELD AVANTAGE..:rasp:


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Shaq is the most dominant center in the NBA, who can guard him one on one?
> ...


 Their first two games together yes...but since then....no. Shaq dominates him. Watch the first series, Shaq was double and triple teamed.


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

lakers are f*cking wack!
this is thier last year, next year i bet they'll be all broken up....boooohooo.

go wolves!


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

blueprint said:


> He doesn't get and 1's.... he get's and 5's.


 cause if he gets "and 5's he might actually score points from the line







T-wolves and Spurs in the west finals and Pistons and the Spurs in the finals with the Spurs owning the crown....and come on eastern conference fans..the Pistons are not even a top 5 seed in the west :rasp: Kings,Spurs,Lakers,Wolves,and Dallas could beat them in 7 game series nad Houston and Memphis might(probally) be able too :laugh: its the Junior varisty squad league over there


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

oh,I would like to add though that I LOVE THE PISTONS for not pulling there heads out of there asses and drafting Darko...Carmello fell right into our hands...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Olson said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't get and 1's.... he get's and 5's.
> ...


 Well said big man


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> T-wolves and Spurs in the west finals


Not gonna happen. The Kings are going to play the Spurs in the western conference finals. Mark my words









As far as who will win that series, it's all in the air. The Spurs are a VERY GOOD basketball team but the Kings can play just as well aside from their defensive struggles. They're actually improving on their "D" which is a very good sign.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Lakers still have a chance. They've had San Antonio's number all season long. Shaq just has to step up and act like he's 7'2'' and 350 pounds. Kobe not a ball hog, he's the best there is right now (questionably) and deserves all the shots he takes. It's a long shot to win but I have faith. Its just not realistic to put four future hall of famers on a team and have them mesh properly in one season. I love my Lakers, but I'm not sure that this is there year.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well they better do something fast..after this years this team will be no more...too much ego..and everybody wants there points and time.

but in the end shaq will be like you and i..watching the next round on tnt..lol :rasp:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > im not a laker fan but i still think they can win the series yall makin a big deal out of nothing all san antonio did was keep home court advantage like theyre supposed to duh!!!!!! now if they win 1 in l.a then its a problem
> ...


 we lost my fav player(sapp) and lynch and keyshawn we'll be just fine sunshine


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > but the refs were biased...kobe w/ 2 free throws? We'll win the next two sunday and tuesday.
> ...


 actually no matter what anyone says the fact of the matter is as much sh*t as shaq dishes out he gets fouled way more and is the most fouled guy in the league and takes more punishment than anybody period we all know that lest be real here u have to foul him look at him they just call what they see but hes foulded everytime i see that and im no laker fan geritol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Shaq is the most dominant center in the NBA, who can guard him one on one?
> ...


 well houston is at home huh? lmao no oneincluding soft ass yao can play shaq 1 on 1 shaq plays yao 1 on 1 kato plays shaq more watch the game sunshine


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He should be the most fouled guy in the league.....If he would learn to shoot a f*cking freethrow maybe that would change. When you have a better percentage from the field than the line in the playoffs...why not foul him every time he gets the ball?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> He should be the most fouled guy in the league.....If he would learn to shoot a f*cking freethrow maybe that would change. When you have a better percentage from the field than the line in the playoffs...why not foul him every time he gets the ball?


 ur right i dont get that either that does irk me all that talnet a 7-1 340 guy that can move like no other man that size ever!! and u cant spend some time shooting freethrows if he was just a 70% shooter hed average 40 a game easy


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> He should be the most fouled guy in the league.....If he would learn to shoot a f*cking freethrow maybe that would change. When you have a better percentage from the field than the line in the playoffs...why not foul him every time he gets the ball?


 because your only allowed 6 fouls a game... if you fouled him everytime who would you have left to foul the guy? the mascot and cheerleaders?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

IF shaq moved his lazy butt on defense and got better position on offense, the lakers wouldn't be in this situation. He's demanding $30 mill next year for "I'll bring it in the playoffs...regular season means nothing". Lazy....it should be kobes team and malones b/c they try every game.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

I used to say the same thin about shaq and his free throws, but you have to look at how big his hands are. The ball is like a softball to him. It would be like us trying to shoot freethrows with a grapefruit, which is alot harder than it sounds. In all seriousness, I think he should try shooting underhand from the line.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Olson said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't get and 1's.... he get's and 5's.
> ...


 the pistons are better than you give them credit for. What, the number 1 defense in the league dont mean anything. What was going on in your mind when you said that dallas could take them in a 7 game series. Dallas is garbage. The pistons hold a few defensive records this year. That says a lot about a team. I like minnesota a lot but they are not ready for the pistons or indiana. The lakers are not as good of a TEAM as indiana, detroit, san antonio or minnesota. Too many problems. Both indiana and detroit would give san antonio a run for their money in the championship. You watch. Both teams are deep, and play great defense. And no offense the laker fans are about as bad as their teams chemistry is.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Deeks said:


> I used to say the same thin about shaq and his free throws, but you have to look at how big his hands are. The ball is like a softball to him. It would be like us trying to shoot freethrows with a grapefruit, which is alot harder than it sounds. In all seriousness, I think he should try shooting underhand from the line.


 I used to think that way too....but when you have players as big or bigger then shaq like sabonis, yao, j'oneal that can shoot better then shaq, I have a hard time buying the "shooting like a grapefruit". Shaqs ego is too big to shoot underhanded too. I remember jackson telling him to try it and shaqs response was something like "the guys are gonna laugh at me....this is a mans game and imma shoot like a man".


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

diddye said:


> Deeks said:
> 
> 
> > I used to say the same thin about shaq and his free throws, but you have to look at how big his hands are. The ball is like a softball to him. It would be like us trying to shoot freethrows with a grapefruit, which is alot harder than it sounds. In all seriousness, I think he should try shooting underhand from the line.
> ...


 Yeah, I dont buy the big hand argument either....we used to get in some intense Nurf basketball games and I was sweet from the line :laugh:


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Some commenators said that oneal claims a childhood accident messed up his wrist which makes it hard for him to flick his wrist...dont know if thats true or affects his shooting.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

diddye said:


> Some commenators said that oneal claims a childhood accident messed up his wrist which makes it hard for him to flick his wrist...dont know if thats true or affects his shooting.


 probably from this









Shaq better step up if he wants 30 million next year


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Lakers won.









by 24.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Lakers won.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We're actually playing like we want to win this thing. . . . sombody must have told the Lakers its the playoffs.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Lakers won.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol..i will tell you this.i'm am getting very tired from both sides..everytime either team come down ..its an instant foul..let them play..









second problem..why do they have such a big gap between games...sh*t..this is the best series of all games..and three games played with a week and a hlaf...sh*t.speed it up..


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Lakers can't celebrate yet....they only won one game at home...got 3 more to go. Nice they won by a lot, but lakers can't be complacent again.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

T-wolves!...KG you rock!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I wonder if this thread would have been revived if they lost today


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

la and sac gonna get sweep


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

LaZy said:


> la and sac gonna get sweep


 no chance in a sweep.... both teams already won and in my opinion SAC beat MN yesterday, they just couldnt hold onto that 10 point lead.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I thought LA had no chance after seeing them in games 1 and 2 but I am fully confident that Sac and LA will meet up in the western conference finals.

Your right Blue, we had a 10 point lead with 4 minutes to go. We basically let them have it. All they had to do was slow down the offense and run the clock. Oh well.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

you can never count out a historical franchise like the Lakers.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

the lakers are good but not good enough. They will loose to the better team san antonio. Of course san antonio wasnt going to sweep them, but san antonio is still the team to beat. Laker fans may have to waight a while before their boys are in the running again. Next year their splitting up.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

the grinch said:


> the pistons are better than you give them credit for. What, the number 1 defense in the league dont mean anything. What was going on in your mind when you said that dallas could take them in a 7 game series. Dallas is garbage. The pistons hold a few defensive records this year. That says a lot about a team


 #1 defense in a J.V. league
















once again thanks for "Melo"


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

LAKERS


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

HAHAHHAHHAHAHA one lucky shot deserves another!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

how about those f*cking lakers.

one lucky shot for another is the right f*cking answer.... now i'm getting drunk with the boys and looking forward to the western conference finals.

all you laker haters!!


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

diddye said:


> HAHAHHAHHAHAHA one lucky shot deserves another!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Unbeleiveable shot. I gotta tip my hat off to them. We'll see you guys in the Western Conference finals Allen


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

blueprint said:


> how about those f*cking lakers.
> 
> one lucky shot for another is the right f*cking answer.... now i'm getting drunk with the boys and looking forward to the western conference finals.
> 
> all you laker haters!!


 DAMN, I'm so waisted myself. That was incredible. LAKERS BABY


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

LAKERS BABY!?!?!?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Derek Fisher is the Man?!?!










"One Lucky shot deserves another"
-Shaq


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Oh hell yeah baby!!!!!!






























D Fish you are frigg'n amazing!!

What an amazing game and even better finish. Will go down in Laker lore.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Last second shots by Duncan and Fisher.

http://www.thrillinghill.com/kblegolas/vid...lakersspurs.wmv


----------

